# 3 Legged Thing Tripod - Opinions?



## gshocked (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi all,

I've been looking into getting a Carbon Fibre Tripod.

My budget is around $550 AUD and I was looking at 3 Legged Thing Tripods at a camera store today.
Has anyone got an opinion on this brand? In particular I was looking into the Eddie version over the Brian.
I like the Eddie as its only a 4 section tripod over the Brian's 5 section. What does everyone think?

My other option was the Manfrotto new 190 carbon series (MT190CXPRO3) . Although it much heavier and pricier with a cheapish ball head.

Thanks all!!


----------



## surapon (Apr 27, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been looking into getting a Carbon Fibre Tripod.
> 
> ...




Dear Friend
Yes, Past 40 years, I have 15 Tripods + Monopods, Start from the Cheap one = $ 20 US Dollars, up to the Hight cost one with a great Ball head = $ 1200 US Dollars. 
2 years ago, I want the Light weight one and can carry up to 20 Pounds/ My EF 600 mm, and I can bring on the Airplane too---After I research, I find out that Chinese Made about $ 140 US Dollars are the great Review. I buy her 2 years ago, And I love her so much, and 95% of all my day work, with he all the times----Light and carry the heavy load of Camera and Big White Lens, Plus can put on the back of my back pack= A++.
Well , after 2 years usage , I will recommend to my friend like you.
Enjoy.
Surapon.

http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-BK-586-Trans-Functional-Monopod-Olympus/dp/B0082XM8F2/ref=sr_1_10?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362148064&sr=1-10&keywords=tripod+carbon+fiber


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2014)

gshocked said:


> My other option was the Manfrotto new 190 carbon series (MT190CXPRO3) . Although it much heavier and pricier with a cheapish ball head.



Avoid most Manfrotto ballheads, and especially those that cannot be converted to use a proper Arca Swiss-type clamp instead of Manfrotto's proprietary plate+clamp systems (also note that even their new 'Arca compatible' heads aren't – you must use Manfrotto's Arca-ish plates, others e.g. RRS, Kirk, Wimberley don't fit).


----------



## brad-man (Apr 27, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been looking into getting a Carbon Fibre Tripod.
> 
> ...



If the $550 is for the legs only, I would recommend the Sirui M3204X over anything that 3 Legged Thing or Manfrotto makes. If that figure is for the legs and the head, I would still recommend the Sirui. Then pick up a Sirui or Benro ballhead for around a $100 until finances allow for an upgrade. Like speakers in a stereo system, the legs are more important than the ballhead.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2014)

brad-man said:


> gshocked said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


 
I have two Benro Ball heads, the ones I have are crap. Do you like yours? Mine can be had cheaply, but be warned, they need a wrench to lock them tight enough to keep from slipping with any moderately large lens like a 70-200mm f/4.


I also bought two $400 sets of Benro carbon fiber legs, and recently found when I called the US distributor that Benro does not support them and never has. No parts are available anywhere, not even in China!


I find that the head is more important than the legs, you can get sturdy legs for $400, but I've been bitten by junk heads, even a Manfrotto ball head for $300 is junk.

I've never owned a Sirui, but not all photographers have liked them

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1135620

The issue with Chinese tripods are:

1. Parts availability. When the US distributor can't get parts, pass it by.

2. Quality Control. They may have copied a good design from someone else, but poor manufacturing tolerances and process control can mean quality is hit and miss.

3. Materials. I've seen cheap materials in products I import from China, they are always cutting corners, and poor quality material can fail prematurely even if the manufacturing tolerances are perfect.

Chinese products are getting better each year, but ... Its still hit and miss, which is why parts availability is critical.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 27, 2014)

There are an amazing number of combinations when discussing tripod heads and legs. Everyone will have good and bad experiences with almost any brand. Then there is the budget issue.......

Admittedly, I don't use my tripod frequently but am pretty happy with Redged CF legs and a Sirui ball-head. I also have a CF Sirui monopod. I have used these now with the 5diii + 300 f/2.8 ii + TC 2xiii. If I upgrade, my next step would be a Gimbal head for this setup because it is sometimes tough setting the lens on a distant object with a ballhead. But, the $ was reasonable and the weight of he legs / had is fine for travel.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 27, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > gshocked said:
> ...



I have a Benro B-2 that, after the initial cheap-head sag effect, locks up very solid. I also have a diminutive B-0 II head from my first travel rig that is quite stout for its size. They aren't the sexiest heads on the block, but I've never had a problem with them. The parts availability may or may not be an issue. I don't know as I've never had a part break on any pod I've owned that cost more than $65. I have bought a great deal of equipment from China and have found the over all quality to be at least adequate and frequently very good.


----------

